
Trump officials weigh encryption crackdown - machinecontrol
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/06/27/trump-officials-weigh-encryption-crackdown-1385306
======
giancarlostoro
We really need some sort of sane checks and balances in regards to tech that
involve actual experts and not random thoughts and ideas technologically
ignorant humans come up with.

------
machinecontrol
Wouldn’t an anti encryption law technically outlaw SSH, SSL, and other
foundational technologies? How could this possibly work?

~~~
achandlerwhite
I have yet to see this addressed by anyone in favor of such restrictions.
Essentially we go back to a pre-internet economy.

